# What's going on?



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2005)

It’s been awhile since I've addressed you all and we've had a good ole talk...  Figured now was as a good a time as ever... 

We have a new server, but did we pick up any more games?  To be honest I find myself at an all time low for games right now.  (I'm down to three/four games on ENworld now, it all depends upon what you consider active or not.)  

The number of games being recruited for seems to be lower than normal...  Is it just me or is ENworld PbP suffering?

Does anyone have any concerns they want to or need to see addressed?

Anyhow, talk to me people. 

BS
PbP Mod


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm in a game and running agame, that's a high for me.  

But activity around here does seem down in general.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm in a game and running agame, that's a high for me.




Hardy Har Har...   



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> But activity around here does seem down in general.




In general..?  Or in the PbP forums?.  (I have to ask you, you see so much of the board.)


----------



## Animus (Apr 4, 2005)

For me, I'm new to PbP, but I like it a lot. I'm running one game, and playing in another LEW game. I have an adventure submitted in LEW, and am making a character for another game. So if everything works out that will be four games for me. Oh, and if my second LEW char gets a hook that'll be five. These things go so slowly I can't see how people can't keep up if you have consistent internet access. Then again, maybe that's the deal. That PbP is slow and people lose interest. Who knows, but I'm totally in now   .


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hardy Har Har...
> 
> 
> 
> In general..?  Or in the PbP forums?.  (I have to ask you, you see so much of the board.)




sorry about the confusion, the PbP forums seem to be getting less traffic overall.  Like last year I recall threads going to the second page before the day limit of them dropping off.  Now though tthe second page seems to be all over a day old last posts.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 4, 2005)

Everything seems OK to me. We have lost all the games run by two of my DM's- Karl Green and Blue Genie, I assume both due to real-life concerns.  But, I am running two games now, recently joined one more, and play in two that have proven consistent and exciting so far. I think the pace has been slow the last week or two, but I don't know that it's anything to be concerned about.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Animus said:
			
		

> Then again, maybe that's the deal. That PbP is slow and people lose interest. Who knows, but I'm totally in now   .




Its one of the bigger issues with PbP but its also can be a benefit if your anticipating that next post...  (I suspect most completely happy PbP players like baseball or events of that type...  Not pure action but the enjoyment of thinking about it.  )

Anyhow, I’m glad to hear of your addiction.



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> sorry about the confusion, the PbP forums seem to be getting less traffic overall. Like last year I recall threads going to the second page before the day limit of them dropping off.




Aye, and I remember when I first started here where threads twelve hours old you to fall of the first page...  I just don't know if just board slowness though, its not a fair way to judge cause since the time I'm talking about theirs been two increases in the number of threads per a page, and since the time you reference theirs been one.  

At least if my memory serves me correct...  I do think PbP is slower than normal.



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Everything seems OK to me. We have lost all the games run by two of my DM's- Karl Green and Blue Genie, I assume both due to real-life concerns.




Aye, I knew of KG's absence, but not the reason behind it...  I'm not sure of Blue Genie but I guess it possible for someone to post in PbP and I not know them...  

You can also add Isida to the list of MIRL...  (Missing in real life)



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I think the pace has been slow the last week or two, but I don't know that it's anything to be concerned about.




Well I've really been looking these last two weeks so maybe it is nothing...   All in all I would like to see more games forming, then again games not forming might mean games are better at surviving right now.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm actually wanting to play in a pbp, as my real life gaming has dwindled to nothing.  But I don't want to be the new kid in an ongoing game; I'm looking to join (as a player) a new one and start from the ground up.  Are there any new ones starting up?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Aye, and I remember when I first started here where threads twelve hours old you to fall of the first page...  I just don't know if just board slowness though, its not a fair way to judge cause since the time I'm talking about theirs been two increases in the number of threads per a page, and since the time you reference theirs been one.
> 
> At least if my memory serves me correct...  I do think PbP is slower than normal.




right now I count 19 threeads in Talk and 32 in play that are less then 24 hours since theri last post.  That is really not a lot.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 4, 2005)

My sig shows all the games I'm in -- they're all in EN World too.  Two LEW games, one LEW character waiting for a game (still tweaking him too), one brand new D&D PbP, and a Nobilis PbP.  These are all relatively new, as I haven't been on EN World _that_ long.  So, we've had some games here start.

I'd be happy to join a few more games, but a lot of the games have been non-D&D.  I don't want to play C&C, d20 Modern, or some WoW thing, nor some other system entirely, and I saw one game start up without any stats or anything.  Seems like not many people are running normal D&D games around here.  I don't know if that's normal or not.

There are very few games I'd play other than D&D, and no one runs them anyway.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Are there any new ones starting up?




Hey Cal, hopefully someone will help you out by offering you a game spot by seeing your request here but if not look at the subject lines for the name word (recruitment) or by the category tag.



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> right now I count 19 threads in Talk and 32 in play that are less then 24 hours since their last post.  That is really not a lot.




Aye, yeah I would say that is down...  Though the weekend is the worst time to count,  I want to see how it looks on Tuesday morning.  (24 hours of weekday activity)



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Seems like not many people are running normal D&D games around here.  I don't know if that's normal or not.




Thanks for the information...  and it truly runs in waves, I remember about 4-6 months ago you couldn't pass through TtT without tripping over an M&M game recruitment thread.  I did see a few Eberron games, not sure if you consider that D&D or not.  

Anyhow, I would say D&D is the staple of the PbP forums...  All other systems/genres are a distant second...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information...  and it truly runs in waves, I remember about 4-6 months ago you couldn't pass through TtT without tripping over an M&M game recruitment thread.  I did see a few Eberron games, not sure if you consider that D&D or not.
> 
> Anyhow, I would say D&D is the staple of the PbP forums...  All other systems/genres are a distant second...



Yeah, Eberron's fine.  My most recent game is an Eberron game (although I have a lot to learn about the game), but maybe just most of the recent start-ups I've seen have been non-D&D.

Anyway, I can't complain too much.  I enjoy the games I'm in, at least.  I want to get some PbP experience (since I'm new) so I can get used to the system and run my own games.  I'd just like a core books (maybe the SRD + a couple other books) game with an interesting story thiat's not too intensive so I can do some interesting roleplaying and try out a variety of charcter concepts.  I have a Fighter looking for Kobolds, a Bard escorting a guy through Eberron, and an embodiment of Chivalry who's running a small territory.  I'm good for now.  

Maybe one of those waves will come through in a couple more months, though.  I'm a patient guy.  Come May or June, I'll probably start up my own game, maybe two or three.


----------



## driver8 (Apr 4, 2005)

It does seem a bit slower..Ive recently started a Castles and Crusades game. It took about two weeks to start from posting first recruit notice to finally starting. Not a long time for a non d20 game, but my thread was semi active once we got going and still didnt get knocked to the second page...something that was a bit unusal.


On a side note it seems like the boards themsleves are alot faster from a technical standpoint( loading etc). A great change from the past were it was a chore even on broadband to view your thread.

Board population/traffic is still high isnt it?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 4, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> Board population/traffic is still high isnt it?



Well, it's low _now_ (less than 700), but it's been normal usually.  I think we may have worked out the kinks in the new server so far.

See, I'm gonna jinx it, though.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Aye, I knew of KG's absence, but not the reason behind it...  I'm not sure of Blue Genie but I guess it possible for someone to post in PbP and I not know them...




Blue's two games were starting off very well, and Karl seems to have been a staple DM around here. Do you have any insight as to why Karl hasn't been around? I was having a great time in his games.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Blue's two games were starting off very well, and Karl seems to have been a staple DM around here. Do you have any insight as to why Karl hasn't been around? I was having a great time in his games.




Nope, I didn't have KG watch.   (Translation he didn't leave notice, a look at his last posts seem to imply his departure was unplanned and unexpected.) 

He's got alot of posts I got to imagine he'll be back...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 5, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> right now I count 19 threeads in Talk and 32 in play that are less then 24 hours since theri last post.  That is really not a lot.




and Monday gives us 31 in Talk and 43 in Play


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and Monday gives us 31 in Talk and 43 in Play



The day is still young on the West Coast...  We might see a few more threads get touched before the end of the day. 

(I suspect Monday will be the heaviest day, people catching up from the spotty weekend.)


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 5, 2005)

Well, you'll soon have another game running here if all goes well.  Although I have limited experience with the Star Wars d20 system, I have recently concieved a brilliant idea for a campaign that I simply cannot pass up GMing.  Look for a Recruitment post around here soon.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The day is still young on the West Coast...  We might see a few more threads get touched before the end of the day.
> 
> (I suspect Monday will be the heaviest day, people catching up from the spotty weekend.)





and I'll count again tommorrow and the next day etc just seeing how it is


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 5, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Well, you'll soon have another game running here if all goes well.  Although I have limited experience with the Star Wars d20 system, I have recently concieved a brilliant idea for a campaign that I simply cannot pass up GMing.  Look for a Recruitment post around here soon.



 ...a Star Wars d20 game that I don't have to GM? Dude, you've got me already. 

Oh, and when did you sig my Story Hour?


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 5, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...a Star Wars d20 game that I don't have to GM? Dude, you've got me already.
> 
> Oh, and when did you sig my Story Hour?



Awesomeness.   And I haven't even started the recruitment thread yet. 

Oh, about an hour ago.      I've been too caught up in reading it to post a link any time sooner.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 5, 2005)

Please add *trilobite* to the list of MIRL - the D&D game he started never got past the first round of posts (which bums me out terribly as it started off with a great setting).

I'm running one game, playing in another - both are a lot of fun so far. I'd planned on running a second PbP game, but I've been too wrapped up in my current tabletop and PbP campaigns to bring either of two campaign ideas to fruition.

I would love to play in a D&D game or a C&C game (if I had the rules, that is), but there aren't very many games starting and failing to take note for even a few hours means that the available spaces tend to go pretty quickly.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 5, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> I would love to play in a D&D game or a C&C game (if I had the rules, that is), but there aren't very many games starting and failing to take note for even a few hours means that the available spaces tend to go pretty quickly.




You would be instantly accepted into my upcoming Iron Kingdoms game I am planning, if you're interested. I'm really looking for people with a good handle on the setting. Do you know it?

It will be VERY character based, so your writing skills sould be much appreciated.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> You would be instantly accepted into my upcoming Iron Kingdoms game I am planning, if you're interested. I'm really looking for people with a good handle on the setting. Do you know it?




Not sure if I'm on the list of instantly accepted but I have all the Iron Kingdom books, or well except for the second big one its still in the mail, so I would be rather interested to get to use them...  (granted I need to read everything.  )


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not sure if I'm on the list of instantly accepted but I have all the Iron Kingdom books, or well except for the second big one its still in the mail, so I would be rather interested to get to use them...  (granted I need to read everything.  )




I'll keep you in mind as well, Brother. I think I need nine players (  ). 

I think most of the slots are filled, but I'll let you know if I need anyone.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 5, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> You would be instantly accepted into my upcoming Iron Kingdoms game I am planning, if you're interested.



Thank you very much for the offer!







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'm really looking for people with a good handle on the setting. Do you know it?



Um...uh...is that in Greyhawk?

 :\


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 5, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Um...uh...is that in Greyhawk?
> 
> :\




*YOU'RE FIRED!*


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 5, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> *YOU'RE FIRED!*



 

Dang...I shoulda guessed Forgotten Realms...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> Dang...I shoulda guessed Forgotten Realms...




Heh, you did better than me... I would have guess Cerilia.  :\


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and Monday gives us 31 in Talk and 43 in Play




similar numbers Tuesday

30 Talk

44 Play


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> similar numbers Tuesday




Excellent thanks for adding those up for me...    I'm going to stat an excel document to track this cause I often feel like Chicken Little when it comes to PbP anymore.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

_ The threads are falling!!  THe Threads are falling!!!_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ The threads are falling!!  THe Threads are falling!!!_




  Yeah something like that.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

I thought it would be interesting to hear from fellow PBP Game Masters on what is happening in their games. 

I am currently running two Call of Cthulhu d20 games. 

Masks of Nyarlathotep is my longest running game. I started the game about nine months ago. My players have just about finished Chapter One and are soon to start Chapter Two. The game has really slowed down due to one player being absent and several others posting infrequently. I am really having fun with the game but it's hard to get my players to take the initiative sometimes. I have great players but there is a mountain of clues for them to go over. Hopefully I can get the game going back at its normal pace soon. 

Delta Green: Operas and Avatars is a modern day CoC d20 game that I started just about a month or so ago. It is really going well and the games are moving along quickly for a PBP game. The main reason I think that I have 3 different games going with 1-2 players in each game. With one or two players you can really have the game progress quickly.  Each game is a separate scenario and when they are finished I plan to merge them together into the main game. I am having a blast and I think my players are too. 

I am thinking about joining a game as a player but nothing has started that has caught my interest. I was in a COC d20 game but it petered out early on. I want to GM another game once my Delta Green games merge but I am having a hard time deciding on what type of game. I have 4 or 5 good ideas but it's hard to choose. 



Edit: Ok I will try this over here.  Brother Shatterstone, sorry about posting in the wrong thread. I had considered doing it here but it seemed to be more about the general state of the pbp boards. Sorry!  :\


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

THe Paranoia game I'm running is going pretty good.  I wish the players would be more active and take initiative themselves but I can work on getting them there.  

THe B5 game I'm playing in is okay.  Seems to be going a bit slow over the past few days though.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 7, 2005)

After a few games I was DMing last year had to be closed when I went through some busy times (moving from Japan to Canada, first baby born, that kinda stuff) my attention wained a bit, though I still played in about 10 games at any one time.

Now that things have gotten into more of a routine, I'm down to about what 4 or 5 active games I'm playing in and I have decided to try my hand at DMing again.

I recently started up The Test of Time, a short Arcana Evolved module from Malhavoc Press's site.  It has started off with a bang, opening with a very short combat.  First swing of the first round = crit = dead opponent. The combat was NPC vs NPC, the PCs didnt make it in time to stop it.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 7, 2005)

It does seem things are slower these days indeed. I have sometimes joked that I'm cursed in regards to my online games, usually with my DM's dropping of from the face of ENWorld, the most recent case being Serpenteye (I hope he's ok!) with his IR. Then there's GnomeWorks and Uriel, who tried to revive their games.
Several other games are running quite well, though - Kajamba Lion's Eberron game, where I play a mithril-laced Warforged wizard, Vendetta's Dangerous Legacy where I'm an elven swashbuckler, and Manzanita's Search for the goblin HQ with a human wizard (LE in a CG heavy group... not that he plays up the evil part - 1st level wizards aren't in a position for that).

As for the games I run, The Dance of Souls has somehow paused in a conversation, while the Slaves of the Dragon game is waiting for my input (it's coming, don't worry! You should get into kobold-killing/tricking/evading/whatever action pretty soon).


----------



## doghead (Apr 7, 2005)

*Game talk*

*Games I run*

I'm currently in the process of reviving my two games from a period of hibernation. For which I am wholly responsible. I was a away for a bit, and work has been a female dog. 

Both games are down to two players (from a high of about 8 in one at one time, and four in the other.) and I think that I will run with that. As Gomez mentioned, small party games run much faster so long as the players stick around. And the two I have in each have proven pretty tenatious. That said, I'm always willing to consider requests for places from new players. In general (if I am up to date) current character generation details can be found on the first page.

Both of my games are a somewhat left of center dnd. Both use Ken Hood's _Revised Grim'nGritty Rules_. _Nameless_ is set in a fairly conventional medieval fanatasy world, but uses a (rather rough and ready) classless generation system. _Shamutanti Hills_ is based on the Steve Jackson book of the same name, and uses psionics rather than magic. The character generation system for Shamutanti is straight from the book (SRD actually).

*Games I play in*

I am in about 5 or 6 games, only three or four of which are active. It has seemed a little quieter around here lately, with a number of the regulars dropping of the radar. Uriel and Isida are two that spring to mind in my case. I hope things are all ok with them.

*General*

I came (back) to this thread via Gomez's _The State of Play for GMs_ thread. One of the down sides of PbP is the lack of general interaction, and I was a little disappointed to see it closed. I appreciate Brother Shatterstones interest in keeping the forum as streamlined as possible. Indeed his work generally has been thoughtful and constructive (thanks BS). But for what it is worth, I think a GM discussion thread (perhaps monthly, perhaps quarterly) would be a good thing - a place to get together and chat about various things with others doing something similar. I find GM'ing much more demanding that playing, and think having such a forum (in the general sense) would be helpful when feeling a little flat.

While it is possible to discuss GM'ing stuff here, the scope of this thread is much larger and it focuses on different things. I don't think that a GM Talk thread need be stickied. It would work as a transient thing, coming around on a fairly regular basis.

Anyway, thats my two cents worth. I thought I would mention it and see how others feel. Perhaps there isn't that much interest. But you never know unless you ask.

thotd.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 7, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> One of the down sides of PbP is the lack of general interaction, and I was a little disappointed to see it closed.




I guess it could be perceived as a streaming of the forums but really what Gomez was talking about was the same thing I was asking for.  

To be honest I didn't really see anything specific for DMs/GMs in it and to be honest I’m not sure how their could be.  Your players are in the same forums and theirs no way I can devise a quiet place for you’ll to talk amongst yourself without prying eyes.

So if you can tell me what will be gained by having DM/GM threads and not just general PbP threads, which we’ve had a number of, I’m more than willing to consider them. 

Your concern is noted and thanks for carrying,
BS
PbP Mod


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> similar numbers Tuesday
> 
> 30 Talk
> 
> 44 Play




big day

29 talk

53 Play


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> big day




Wow... and AMG has only updated one of his games today.


----------



## doghead (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't think that the GM thread need be password protected, eyes only stuff. There are other forums where GM's can seek help on devising new and unpleasant ways to mess with their players. I was thinking more of a place where GM's could share triumphs, bemone failures and generally get together and recharge the batteries. There's no reason why 'players' can't drop in.

Perhaps there isn't really a need for it. I don't really know. But now the idea is out there, I suppose the best thing to do is wait and see what other people have to say.

thotd.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

... I tend to think there isn't a need for it.  Otherwise, maybe you have bigger problems.

Also, some players are also GMs, so it's not foolproof either.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 7, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> I was thinking more of a place where GM's could share triumphs, bemone failures and generally get together and recharge the batteries.




Okay, but the biggest complain by far is people not posting, which is understandable and it annoys me far more than most of you, but I think it would be a bad idea for anyone to have the option to libel players who aren’t keeping up.  (for whatever reason)

I see far more possible harm coming out of said threads than any possible good.

V/R
BS
PbP Mod


----------



## Gomez (Apr 7, 2005)

My thread was not meant as a game master only thread but as a "hey what's going on with your game" thing. I can see now what BS was trying to do with this thread but at the time I just thought it was a "what is the current status of PBP" thing.   

I would like to have at least one thread in Talk the Talk as a general lounge area where we can shoot the breeze about our games. Player and GM alike.


PS: Personally I think Brother Shatterstone is doing a great job as our head honcho!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, but the biggest complain by far is people not posting, which is understandable and it annoys me far more than most of you, but I think it would be a bad idea for anyone to have the option to libel players who aren’t keeping up.  (for whatever reason)





 I see your point. It was not my intention to call out players. I don't think any player was mentioned by name.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

And you can put your triumphs here.    Some of us would like to hear, not just the PbP GMs.

Or put it in General.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 7, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> PS: Personally I think Brother Shatterstone is doing a great job as our head honcho!




Well besides my attempt to get everyone to use swords (link) it’s been easy enough to do…  You guys, and gals, have the uncanny ability to play nice amongst yourselves.  

Don't forget that CS still runs PbP, I'm just his lacky cohort.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

I can hand out swords to everyone in the Paranoia game.  It would be random, illogical, confusing.....this could work


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 7, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I see your point. It was not my intention to call out players. I don't think any player was mentioned by name.




Nor do I remember seeing any.  

I simply do not want to see it happen if at all possible…  At least in large threads that everyone in PbP would have a good chance to read…  I seriously doubt too many others besides the DM/GM and the player(s) typical read TTT threads of games they’re not in.  

Now don’t get me wrong people not posting is a serious issue, I’ve seen great game die cause of this but even mediocre games deserve a fate better than that.  

Have I ever gotten onto people about not posting in games?  Oh yeah, its rare for a GM/DM of mine not to hear it from me and I’ve had the same attitude towards my fellow players…  (I give my best, and I expect people's bests)  I can come off pretty blunt at times, I come from a different world than most of you due to my military service, and what I consider my nice tone isn’t always perceived this way. 

Anyhow, there is a difference between MIRL and simply not posting your games.  Stuff happens and these games are slow so you can’t expect people to be around to post everyday but if you don’t commutate to your GMs and or players than your leading your game(s) down a dangerous path.

To be honest…  Theirs not a single DM/GM I game with that I don’t have their email address, mailing address, and in some cases I have their phone numbers.  I have no doubt this is has saved more than a few games and has also given me so seriously great friends.  

I couldn't recommend it more if I tried.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

... I don't understand how people game play in the same game without means of contacting each other.  I always have a phone number or email address or _something_.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 7, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I don't understand how people game play in the same game without means of contacting each other.  I always have a phone number or email address or _something_.



Yeah I agree, I think it’s a less common of a problem than it use to be cause the email system for ENworld is now back online with the new server.  (Same system that sends email notifications out.)

But yeah it use to happen all the time…


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

One of my DMs in a LEW game is gone too -- and he has is account set to not accept emails.

I'd feel better if I at least knew he was _alive_.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 7, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'd feel better if I at least knew he was _alive_.




Aye I hear you there...  To be honest theirs not much I can do to help you directly but if you make your way down to the meta forum and ask for an administrator to act as a go between they are usually willing to send an email for you.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Don't forget that CS still runs PbP, I'm just his lacky cohort.





Don't worry, some day you will get the Leadership feat and get a cohort of your own!


----------



## doghead (Apr 7, 2005)

Whoops, looks like I wasn't as clear as I should have been in a couple of cases.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I tend to think there isn't a need for it.  Otherwise, maybe you have bigger problems.
> 
> Also, some players are also GMs, so it's not foolproof either.




By _it_ I meant a State of Play for GM's thread, not a means of restricting access to or readership of the thread. I don't think there is any reason to restrict access. And as you said, many players are GM's and most GM's are players.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, but the biggest complain by far is people not posting, which is understandable and it annoys me far more than most of you, but I think it would be a bad idea for anyone to have the option to libel players who aren’t keeping up. (for whatever reason)
> 
> I see far more possible harm coming out of said threads than any possible good.




By _bemone failures_, I was refering to our own failures, as GM's - things we did but shouldn't have, or things we didn't do but should have. I didn't intend it to mean _bemone players who are failures_. Complaining about others, as BS has pointed out, ends up causing more harm than good.

thotd.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Aye I hear you there...  To be honest theirs not much I can do to help you directly but if you make your way down to the meta forum and ask for an administrator to act as a go between they are usually willing to send an email for you.



Hm, that's a good idea.  Will do.  Thanks!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> big day
> 
> 29 talk
> 
> 53 Play




thursday

30 talk

53 Play


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Around 30 TtT seems pretty consistant.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 9, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> thursday
> 
> 30 talk
> 
> 53 Play




Friday

31 Talk

50 Play


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 9, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Friday




Now we shall have Black Saturday and Black Sunday...


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 9, 2005)

Well, I'm certainly enjoying my first time GMing a PbP game.   

If only the knew what I had in store for them...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Now we shall have Black Saturday and Black Sunday...





Ya

36 in Play and 18 in Talk


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> 36 in Play and 18 in Talk




for myself it was:

2 In play  O talk.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> for myself it was:
> 
> 2 In play  O talk.




Ha, for the games I'm in it is zero in play and zero in talk!!


----------



## driver8 (Apr 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ha, for the games I'm in it is zero in play and zero in talk!!





I was 3 in play in 2 in talk..do I win?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 10, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> By _bemone failures_, I was refering to our own failures, as GM's - things we did but shouldn't have, or things we didn't do but should have. I didn't intend it to mean _bemone players who are failures_. Complaining about others, as BS has pointed out, ends up causing more harm than good.




I think its nice to have a thread floating around for this kind of thing or just general chatter re pbp, no need for it just to be gms only as many of us are both.  This thread seems to be doing a nice job at the moment.

Speaking of failures as a GM I think it may have been a bad idea for me to end a combat in one hit when it is meant to draw the characters into the plot.  Hopefully my players will forgive me and follow the tractor beam i have setup to get the story back on track.  I may have to throw in an encounter with the law if it looks like I am losing their good will.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 11, 2005)

Three recruiting threads now -- that's a huge jump.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 11, 2005)

I wonder when/if Isida is comming back - he was playing in my Dragonslayers game. 
when he said he was going to be gone until April 10th - I thought the game would have moved way past where it would be easy to rejoin.  Instead it has been a little bit of conversation and 4 rounds of combat. (with a dragon) They are on a ship, and the wounded dragon is currently swimming under them. That also covers what I am doing in my game. 

As for a GM only thread, it occured to me we could just spoiler tag everything and people could choose not to read their GM's posts. 
I think the honor system is fine, but it might bug me if I accidentally read some of the GMs info in the one game Im playing in.  Im not sure its nessary, unless we were discussing behind the scenes info, or asking for help.

Speaking of which I use the {spoiler} tags, how do you get enworld to put in a spoiler button instead?


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 11, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Speaking of which I use the {spoiler} tags, how do you get enworld to put in a spoiler button instead?



[sblock]Like this?

Use {sblock}text{/sblock}.   [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I wonder when/if Isida is comming back - he was playing in my Dragonslayers game.




First Isida is a lady, second I have not heard any thing different from her and I expect her to be back in a day or two.  (I would be shocked if she was back today on the 10th.)

I'll keep everyone informed if theirs any change in this.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

32 play and 23 talk

I can do this daily for like ever if you need......


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> 32 play and 23 talk




Wow, not bad...  Pretty depressive if you ask me since I made one freaking IC post today!  :\ (It's okay...  I'm really okay. *deep breaths*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> I can do this daily for like ever if you need......




Cool.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

talk 40

play 55


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2005)

I can't wait to see tomorrows and the rest of the week’s numbers...  (I'll keep my reasons quite for now. )


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Big day in TtT.

My games haven't quite picked up yet, though.  Hopefully tomorrow will have more for me.

For me:
Talk 1
Play 2


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, not bad...  Pretty depressive if you ask me since I made one freaking IC post today!  :\ (It's okay...  I'm really okay. *deep breaths*



You have but the give the word and I'll fit you into mine.


----------



## The Shaman (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I can do this daily for like ever if you need......



Yet ANOTHER way to pad your already ridiculous post count, *Crothian*?!?

 

Anyone looking for a little Modern action? I'm recruiting players now: *Piece of Mind*. C'mon down!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2005)

Well, I was gone for about a month and I have approximately 8 million games that I am running, and 7 million that I'm in.  So now that I'm back, I hope to single-handedly revive the boards.  

Or at least I hope to revive the dozen games that I DM.  That should help with the PbP traffic.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, I was gone for about a month and I have approximately 8 million games that I am running, and 7 million that I'm in.  So now that I'm back, I hope to single-handedly revive the boards.




As only you can milady...  



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Or at least I hope to revive the dozen games that I DM.  That should help with the PbP traffic.




Yeah your pretty much the great secret I spoke off but don’t do anything silly and make sure you get to sleep at a decent time, okay?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

there 61 in Smurf

and 40 in Smurf


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> there 61 in Smurf
> 
> and 40 in Smurf




Wow!  What a smurfy day...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow!  What a smurfy day...





I think i annoyed the hell out of a lot of people though....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I think i annoyed the hell out of a lot of people though....




You mean more so than normal?   edit: (J/K)

(I can't believe you cheated and changed you back...  If you knew how long I had to google for a decent Jokey Smurf picture you would be ashamed of yourself.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You mean more so than normal?




oops forgot the J/K on that...    Sorry about that Crothian...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You mean more so than normal?   edit: (J/K)
> 
> (I can't believe you cheated and changed you back...  If you knew how long I had to google for a decent Jokey Smurf picture you would be ashamed of yourself.)




It was you!!!    I guess I need to go aplologize for blaming darkness......

I couldn't have the avatar with out being all smurf like, but I didn't want to be all smurf like on the regular boards for too long.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> oops forgot the J/K on that...    Sorry about that Crothian...




I'm annoying, I'll admit it.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 14, 2005)

Talk: 37

Play: 69 dude!!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 14, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Play: 69 dude!!!




Yes the young miss Isida is back in full swing...  



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> It was you!!!    I guess I need to go aplologize for blaming darkness...




Yes it was I...  You Gnomed me and I blue Gnomed you.   

(of course I had a go between so your blaming darkness wasn't to far off track.   )


----------



## Crothian (Apr 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes it was I...  You Gnomed me and I blue Gnomed you.
> 
> (of course I had a go between so your blaming darkness wasn't to far off track.   )




Okay, that's better.  I didn't think you have the ability to do it yourself.  That Darkness,he wasn't supposed to betray me like that!!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2005)

Hmm... how are my games going...

Hopefully I'm going to get Gardens and the Graves going faster here in a bit.  It's such an oddball game that I think the players and I both are looking for some common ground and whatnot.

With my epic game, I'm attempting to keep it out of combat as long as possible, because I know epic combat is a pain in the butt.  However, I also know my players are just itching to implode some githyankis, so I'm going to oblige them here shortly.

Stone Bones has one more combat before they encounter the Shadow Serpent.  That should be worth the price of admission alone.  Then off to the Chamber of the Bones to see what they need to do there.  I'd say it's within two months of wrapping up.  

Planetouched Peril is about a month or so from wrapping up, as the players are moving into the last combat sequence, to be followed by a bit of roleplaying.  That game was a bit more uneven than I wanted it to be, mostly due to slacking on my part.  However, my players have been doing admirably, and breathing life into their characters even throughout my uneven narrative.

Deepwater's Despair is just getting started, and hopefully I will be able to keep it moving, now that I'm back to being able to post on a regular basis.  I hope everyone is still around.

World of Low'verok is going great.  I currently have my PCs battling for their life against the mother of all sewer rats.  Discovering where they came from is going to be a very interesting quest.  

I'm not sure I'm going to revive World of Dragonfire.  It ended with a skipping ahead to a large battle, but I may hold off on that until I've concluded some of my other games.  Combats are always harder to run.  

The Snake Pit (my Call of Cthulhu) is going fairly well so far.  Hopefully once I get everyone in the asylum, the real fun will begin.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 14, 2005)

Can't wait to see what you have in store for us in Stone Bones.  

No plans for Jungle Deeps and Oceans Depths?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2005)

I have plans!  I just didn't get around to listing my plans for the rest of my games.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 14, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I have plans!  I just didn't get around to listing my plans for the rest of my games.




All 20 of them...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 14, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> All 20 of them...



 ...only 20?!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2005)

For your information, I'm only running 10 games.    So there!

But anyways;

Jungle Deeps and Ocean Depths is about to move into the Ocean Depths part of the story, now that we're out of the Jungle Deeps.  Underwater combat rules, whoo-hoo!

Magic Kingdom for Sale is going to hopefully start moving into an investigative phase, if my players show up, that is.

And Heirs to the Burning Thrones is about to take an unexpected turn... again if my players show up.  I may have lost a lot during my hiatus.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 14, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> For your information, I'm only running 10 games.    So there!




Maybe they count differently in Iowa, yes?  

But anyways;

*Jungle Deeps and Ocean Depths* (1) 

*Magic Kingdom for Sale * (2)

*Heirs to the Burning Thrones* (3)

*Gardens and the Graves* (4)

*epic game* (5)

*Stone Bones* (6)

*Planetouched Peril* (7)

*Deepwater's Despair * (8)

*World of Low'verok* (9)

*World of Dragonfire* (10) (Its not over till its over...)

*The Snake Pit* (11)

but I'll be nice and not count the games you run on at least two other sites...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2005)

World of Dragonfire is in the completed section of my sig.  So it doesn't count at the moment.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 14, 2005)

> Maybe they count differently in Iowa, yes?





> So it doesn't count at the moment.



We call that "selective counting."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 14, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> World of Dragonfire is in the completed section of my sig.  So it doesn't count at the moment.



 I'm curious...how many games are you playing in? Because that should count, too!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm only running one at this point (a T20 game), and playing in 3 (doghead's Nameless, and Gomez's CoC and Delta Green games). Now that the Diplomacy game I've been in has ended, I think I can pick up one more, either to GM or to play.

I agree with Gomez's earlier comment that the small party game moves fast, and I think that's the way I'll go with any new games I run.  Brown and Andrews are certainly having a blast as a two man team in Arizona (although I am looking forward to meeting us with everyone else, too, Gomez.)

As far as a general drop in activity in the PbP forums, I can't explain it, but I've certainly noticed it.  The games I'm running/playing in now have picked up somewhat (quite) recently, but a few others have died out all together. 

I think one of the issues for me that tends to limit what I get involved with is that I've pretty much stopped buying RPG material.  I don't have a local FtF group, so I haven't been able to justify spending money on things like Eberron, for example, which is the setting most of the currently recruiting games are using.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I'm curious...how many games are you playing in? Because that should count, too!



  I'm playing in 11, possibly 13.  And many move slowly.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 14, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I'm playing in 11, possibly 13.  And many move slowly.



 ...I'm sorry!! Things just slowed down on all fronts with Gods Hate Us and for a while I kind of wondered if a few lost interest. I'll get off my butt and get things moving again...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2005)

I wasn't singling you out, I swear!  The reason I'm in so many is because games do move slowly as a matter of course, and this way each time I log on I have a greater chance of having something to do.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 14, 2005)

No, she was talking about my Masks of Nyarlathotep game too!   It is slow as molasses in winter at the moment! LOL!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 15, 2005)

play 54

talk 30


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 15, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I wasn't singling you out, I swear!  The reason I'm in so many is because games do move slowly as a matter of course, and this way each time I log on I have a greater chance of having something to do.




And here I thought I always did a good job of keeping you busy...    (and games only move slowly cause the GMs are slow to post.  _Gives both Isida and AMG a look..._ )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 15, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> World of Dragonfire is in the completed section of my sig.  So it doesn't count at the moment.




I'll take that as a yes we count’s differently...  (You GM/DM a game at two other forums also right?  or do you only play on the one forum...?)


----------



## Crothian (Apr 16, 2005)

talk 39

Play 67

And with that last one I have *Bingo!!!*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2005)

Lemme see, I DM on three other forums, play on two of those, and play in two additional forums.  So I DM four other games, and play in four others off of ENWorld.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 16, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> For your information, I'm only running 10 games.    So there!




Did you just say "only"?  

Geez, I run *one* game and I really don't know if I really want to run a second.
OTOH that game has over 4,500 posts (including OOC and stuff) in 11 months by now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Crothian (Apr 17, 2005)

29 talk

37 play


----------



## Crothian (Apr 18, 2005)

25 talk

35 play

we need a graph of these.  Graphs are cool.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> 25 talk
> 
> 35 play
> 
> we need a graph of these.  Graphs are cool.



 So this has become the thread for tracking activity in the two forums?  You should cross-reference based on how many new posts each of the updated threads gets (maybe one of them got like 50 posts in one day, for instance.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 18, 2005)

Shatterstonme asked me to keep doing it, so I assume it has a purpose.  OR he just likes to use his powers for evil and watch this monkey dance.  Dance monkey!! he'll say Dance like you never Danced before!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You should cross-reference based on how many new posts each of the updated threads gets (maybe one of them got like 50 posts in one day, for instance.




How about you just tell us which games you’re in and we'll assume they got fifty posts... 



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> Shatterstonme asked me to keep doing it, so I assume it has a purpose.  OR he just likes to use his powers for evil and watch this monkey dance.  Dance monkey!! he'll say Dance like you never Danced before!!




Did I now?   I always thought you did it cause you found it fascinating...  

My memory suggests you started doing it on your own and me saying that I liked it...

As for a graph...  Ahh give me a day or two.


----------



## driver8 (Apr 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> 25 talk
> 
> 35 play
> 
> we need a graph of these.  Graphs are cool.





Heres my crappy graph, where purple is played , green is talk, and I have too much time on my time.

EDIT: Now with titles!!

Man Im bored...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> Heres my crappy graph, where purple is played , green is talk, and I have too much time on my time.



 Hurray for driver8, the Raven King!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> Heres my crappy graph, where purple is played , green is talk, and I have too much time on my time.




Not crappy at all.   So good in fact that I'm willing to offer you the Job of updating it daily or really as you see fit.


----------



## driver8 (Apr 18, 2005)

Wow, math is power!

Ok Ill do it....I dont suppose the job has dental benefits?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Did I now?   I always thought you did it cause you found it fascinating...
> 
> My memory suggests you started doing it on your own and me saying that I liked it...
> 
> As for a graph...  Ahh give me a day or two.




Quiet you!!  I'm changing history to make myself look better!!    

You made a comment about how slow it was so I choose to see how many current threads we had going.  And like a certyain bunny rabiit, I kept going and going and going.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not crappy at all.   So good in fact that I'm willing to offer you the Job of updating it daily or really as you see fit.




As these forums become the most organized of all forums on EN World.  Ya for anal gamers!!!


----------



## driver8 (Apr 18, 2005)

Check out the new graph title..must give the devil.. er the counter his due...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> Check out the new graph title..must give the devil.. er the counter his due...




  that's too awesome!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 18, 2005)

is the graph awesome?  Is it being named after me awsome?  or the fact that he called be the devil, awsome???


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 18, 2005)

Ooooh, pretty graph with colours...just need to make it shiny now!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> is the graph awesome?  Is it being named after me awsome?  or the fact that he called be the devil, awsome???



Or maybe it’s my leadership score is what is awesome...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Or maybe it’s my leadership score is what is awesome...



 Perhaps.  You probably get the modifier for great renown (at least on the PbP boards).  And also you have an established base of operations.  The only problem is that with 7,423 XP, you aren't high enough level to get Leadership.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The only problem is that with 7,423 XP, you aren't high enough level to get Leadership.




Ha Ha!!!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Perhaps.  You probably get the modifier for great renown (at least on the PbP boards).  And also you have an established base of operations.  The only problem is that with 7,423 XP, you aren't high enough level to get Leadership.




Cute very cute.  (To funny also.  )



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> As these forums become the most organized of all forums on EN World.  Ya for anal gamers!!!




  That might be true but the PbP organization is nothing compared to what I do at other forums...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That might be true but the PbP organization is nothing compared to what I do at other forums...




Other Forums?  Are you cheating on EN World?  I can't believe you would do this to me, the hurt...the pain.  I'm all numb over this realization.  Do you love them, too?  Do they fullfill your gaming desire like EN World does?  What of the children!!?!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Other Forums?  Are you cheating on EN World?  I can't believe you would do this to me, the hurt...the pain.  I'm all numb over this realization.  Do you love them, too?  Do they fullfill your gaming desire like EN World does?  What of the children!!?!




  Actually if I'm cheating alot of the PbP members are too as for the children, you can keep them! 

I still consider ENworld home btw...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 18, 2005)

... Wow, cool graph.

And you'd just turn your own children away like that?  How cold of you!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually if I'm cheating alot of the PbP members are too as for the children, you can keep them!
> 
> I still consider ENworld home btw...




It doesn't matter what the others ar edoing, you have to set an example for everyone.  And how dare you speak like that in front of the children, they have feelings too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And you'd just turn your own children away like that?  How cold of you!




Thanks I try... 



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> And how dare you speak like that in front of the children, they have feelings too.




Yeah but that one wasn't mine...   I know of your love affair with CS! (Doonnn da daaa!)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

I wouldn't touch the context of this conversation with a 10-inch pole...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 18, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I wouldn't touch the context of this conversation with a 10-inch pole...




Isida, that was weird for even you’re since of humor...  (Or maybe it was just me, the whole time I was reading I was trying to figure out if they where dead why didn't they use the dead sprite images from Final Fantasy I...)


----------



## Crothian (Apr 18, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I wouldn't touch the context of this conversation with a 10-inch pole...




I also wonder why people say this but in so commenting they are "touching" the conversation.  And it isn't a good touch...... :\


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Other Forums? Are you cheating on EN World? I can't believe you would do this to me, the hurt...the pain.




Did you just admit _being _ENWorld?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

Dude, look at him, he has more posts than any three of us put together...  He _is_ ENWorld.  Now with Crothian sauce!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Dude, look at him, he has more posts than any three of us put together...  He _is_ ENWorld.  Now with Crothian sauce!



 He is the oozy glue that holds ENWorld together!


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 18, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Dude, look at him, he has more posts than any three of us put together...  He _is_ ENWorld.  Now with Crothian sauce!




Well, we _know _he is ENWorld. But I don't think he ever _admitted _it, until now.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Did you just admit _being _ENWorld?




Yes, I am the persona of EN World come alive and posting for fun and understanding.  You humans are all so wierd with your bidies anbd limited non upgfradible bodies....it is really a chore to understand you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You humans are all so wierd with your bidies anbd limited non upgfradible bodies....




Wow... I didn't realize computers could make mistakes but I see a number of them in that post.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Yes, I am the persona of EN World come alive and posting for fun and understanding.  You humans are all so wierd with your bidies anbd limited non upgfradible bodies....it is really a chore to understand you.



Is that supposed to remind me of 2001: Space Odyssey?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow... I didn't realize computers could make mistakes but I see a number of them in that post.



He's never been checked for viruses or been defragged or upgraded... he might not even by y2k compliant.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow... I didn't realize computers could make mistakes but I see a number of them in that post.



 Consider: You've called me computerised before too, and I make plenty of mistakes


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow... I didn't realize computers could make mistakes but I see a number of them in that post.




I cannot afford the spellcheck upgrade.....


----------



## driver8 (Apr 19, 2005)

After an afternoon of numbercrunching Ive arrived at the graph of Crothians impact on posts on the forums:


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> After an afternoon of numbercrunching Ive arrived at the graph of Crothians impact on posts on the forums:



 That can't be right, Crothian only has like 1% of all posts on ENWorld (out of over 20,000 users though, that's a lot)


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> After an afternoon of numbercrunching Ive arrived at the graph of Crothians impact on posts on the forums:





Funny.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I cannot afford the spellcheck upgrade.....




that really should read something likle we had a Spell Check but Morrus uninstalled it so now I make errors....


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 19, 2005)

There was a spellcheck?!? That would be awesome.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> There was a spellcheck?!? That would be awesome.





was....it was around a few months if that long


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

66 Play

38 talk


----------



## driver8 (Apr 19, 2005)

Ba boom


----------



## Crothian (Apr 20, 2005)

Play 68

Talk 33


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> Ba boom




My god that pre and post Isida is just sicking...    Sicking I say!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> My god that pre and post Isida is just sicking...    Sicking I say!



 Ay truly!  I would claim partial credit, but the way the graph works it makes my spamming to the one game not count for much.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ay truly!  I would claim partial credit, but the way the graph works it makes my spamming to the one game not count for much.




Your spamming would probably cause such a rift in the data to make the graph pointless... 

and really it’s ALL Isida.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Your spamming would probably cause such a rift in the data to make the graph pointless...
> 
> and really it’s ALL Isida.



 Hmmm...in that case it must have been a delayed reaction.  So that means that the PbP boards act as an inductor to an Isida impetus.  What's more, doing the Fourier transform indicates that ENWorld acts as a high-pass filter to Isida in the frequency domain.  Mangling the science as I translate, that means that we like it when Isida posts with a high frequency!


----------



## driver8 (Apr 20, 2005)

The Isida effect in action:


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2005)

Ya know, that's scary.  It shoots up when I started posting again after my test, and only really goes down on the weekend when people are away from their computers.  Yay, I'm important!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 20, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ya know, that's scary.  It shoots up when I started posting again after my test, and only really goes down on the weekend when people are away from their computers.  Yay, I'm important!



 If I posted multiple times per day, I bet I could have at least a close effect on it like yours.

Can't help but wonder what would happen if both of us didn't post for a week. 

...other than the fact that BS would hunt me down, of course.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> If I posted multiple times per day, I bet I could have at least a close effect on it like yours.




Nope...  Its based upon the number of threads that see posts, one post or 250, it doesn't matter...

So you would need to double the number of games you run to have a chance at “Isida effect." 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Can't help but wonder what would happen if both of us didn't post for a week.




I would make about  3 posts on ENworld and I would drive Vendetta insane... (or more so than I normally do.  )



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...other than the fact that BS would hunt me down, of course.



and kill you like the dog you are?  I don't know look for a new sucker to run games for me?    J/K (I would miss you as would alot of ENworld.  )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Yay, I'm important!




Oh without a doubt, and I would be shocked if you didn't know this already, but your far more important to PbP on ENworld than anyone...  Including little ole me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...in that case it must have been a delayed reaction. So that means that the PbP boards act as an inductor to an Isida impetus. What's more, doing the Fourier transform indicates that ENWorld acts as a high-pass filter to Isida in the frequency domain. Mangling the science as I translate, that means that we like it when Isida posts with a high frequency!



Bah, fine, ignore my obscure joke. At MIT, that would have been funny :\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, fine, ignore my obscure joke. At MIT, that would have been funny :\




I laughed where it counts…  Out loud when I read it.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

58 play

39 talk


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd be interested to see how the graphs goes by day (Monday, Tuesday, etc)


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

it'll take a few months to get a good graph like that going.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Probably so, but still.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

its a good idea, just bring it back up in July


----------



## driver8 (Apr 22, 2005)

Something like this? Although as you say, the data is just based on 2 weeks, and Monday and Tuesday have 3 weeks o data.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 22, 2005)

that's one way, I was thinking of a single graph that had just the monday figures and a second for tuesday, etc....but that needs a lot more data before it would be useful


----------



## Crothian (Apr 22, 2005)

Play 56

Talk 28


----------



## driver8 (Apr 22, 2005)

Sadly the Isida wave does not sustain...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> Sadly the Isida wave does not sustain...



 Well it proves that PbP moves with her as she only made posts in five different PbP threads today.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well it proves that PbP moves with her as she only made posts in five different PbP threads today.



 Heh, definitely.  HttBT IC has fallen onto the second page even.  Blasphemy!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, definitely.  HttBT IC has fallen onto the second page even.  Blasphemy!




Now, now...  Isida is allowed to have a life outside of ENworld or PbP in general...  

Anyhow, you happy now?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 22, 2005)

I was thinking a bar graph for Play and one for Talk.  The first bar would be (Red) Monday, Week 1.  (Blue) Monday, Week 2.  Next set is same but for Tuesday.
Or something.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Now, now... Isida is allowed to have a life outside of ENworld or PbP in general...
> 
> Anyhow, you happy now?



Sneaky sneaky. Somehow you bumped it to the top without posting anything. Crazy mods 

Anyway, of course she has a life outside of ENWorld.  I do too.  What?  You don't believe me?  But whyyyyyy?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sneaky sneaky. Somehow you bumped it to the top without posting anything. Crazy mods




I have no idea what your talking about.   



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Anyway, of course she has a life outside of ENWorld.  I do too.  What?  You don't believe me?  But whyyyyyy?




Ahh....Because you average probably like 36 posts a day now. 

Edit: 35.21


----------



## Thanee (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Edit: 35.21




See? His life is gonna take its toll, already! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> See? His life is gonna take its toll, already!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Either that or the day changed in between the last time he checked


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Either that or the day changed in between the last time he checked




less than a week ago I looked and you where "only" averaging 31.23 posts per a day...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> less than a week ago I looked and you where "only" averaging 31.23 posts per a day...



 Right, but when it went down from 36 to 35.X, it could have been a day change.  I've not been here long enough that the change of days doesn't make a visible dent on my PPD.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Right, but when it went down from 36 to 35.X, it could have been a day change.  I've not been here long enough that the change of days doesn't make a visible dent on my PPD.



That and with the amount of times you post it can gulp but go up! Up! Up!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That and with the amount of times you post it can gulp but go up! Up! Up!



 It was low for my first few weeks, when I just responded to series of stupid posts with long counterarguments that quoted like 12 posts.  Then I started breaking my posts into sizable chunks and sped up a bit.  Then, after 1000 only in Rules, House Rules, and General, I started posting in Off Topic, and then in PbP...bad idea for me!  I've had almost 80 ppd since then...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Then, after 1000 only in Rules, House Rules, and General, I started posting in Off Topic, and then in PbP...bad idea for me!  I've had almost 80 ppd since then...




Oh without a doubt...  You've had an impact upon my ppd also...  I use to be around 16 or so a day, if you keep playing I'll make it back their soon enough.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh without a doubt...  You've had an impact upon my ppd also...  I use to be around 16 or so a day, if you keep playing I'll make it back their soon enough.



 Hmmm...I'm pondering over whether that makes me an influence for the forces of good or evil...Hopefully good.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 22, 2005)

35/day? Wow. 

I thought I had quite a few, but I think I'm around 5 or 6. Probably 90% in pbp, though. I am trying to avoid going to OT too much or I will never get any work done.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> 35/day? Wow.
> 
> I thought I had quite a few, but I think I'm around 5 or 6. Probably 90% in pbp, though. I am trying to avoid going to OT too much or I will never get any work done.



 Sadly, very sadly, its 36.53 now...and it was 35 yesterday.  What does that say about me?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sadly, very sadly, its 36.53 now...and it was 35 yesterday.  What does that say about me?



That you type to damn quickly and far to much?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That you type to damn quickly and far to much?



 You know...I never liked the typing style that most people prefer.  I do this all with my pointer-fingers (although I can do so without looking down at the keyboard).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You know...I never liked the typing style that most people prefer.  I do this all with my pointer-fingers (although I can do so without looking down at the keyboard).




Aye, I type with two fingers and a thumb (spacebar) and can also do it without looking at the keyboard…  (I also rarely use the mouse.)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 22, 2005)

Yikes, and I thought mine was high.  The longer I'm here, though, the slower the rate goes up (more days, slower change).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yikes, and I thought mine was high.  The longer I'm here, though, the slower the rate goes up (more days, slower change).



Nothing to complain about with 29 posts a day...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 22, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nothing to complain about with 29 posts a day...



 I remember when Jdvn1 had the most posts per day of any of the people I checked, followed by Crothian...Ah, those were interesting days, back when I was a simple lurker...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2005)

play 55

talk 36


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I remember when Jdvn1 had the most posts per day of any of the people I checked, followed by Crothian...Ah, those were interesting days, back when I was a simple lurker...



Yeah, I remember that.  It was, what, a week ago?  Maybe two?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2005)

slowest day yet?

Talk 18

Play 41


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> slowest day yet?
> 
> Talk 18
> 
> Play 41



 It was because almost none of my threads gave me something to which to respond


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2005)

none of my were responded to at all


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> none of my were responded to at all



 The ones for me that had responses weren't responses to me though, so nothing for me to say :\


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2005)

well, it fits the day I had here...cold, snow, rain...and I went to three gaming stores and I found nothing!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The ones for me that had responses weren't responses to me though, so nothing for me to say :\





Ahhh poor little Rystil Arden!   Its okay.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahhh poor little Rystil Arden!   Its okay.



 Yeah, and about the response we _did_ get...check your e-mail


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2005)

It's Saturday.  People are either not able to post, or at their face-to-face gaming!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> It's Saturday.  People are either not able to post, or at their face-to-face gaming!



 That makes sense, but this is even less than last Saturday


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2005)

ya, it was slow even for Saturday


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 24, 2005)

There were two or three for me, today.  Slower than usual.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Is it wrong of me to really hate the weekends cause PbP games don't advance...?  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is it wrong of me to really hate the weekends cause PbP games don't advance...?  :\



 Well, once I get my PbP up and running, I'm going to advance it during the weekends whether the players like it or not


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, once I get my PbP up and running, I'm going to advance it during the weekends whether the players like it or not




Cool, I thought about tossing a thread up for a “weekend warrior” game but this weekend wasn’t a good one for me to toss one up...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is it wrong of me to really hate the weekends cause PbP games don't advance...?  :\




just another reason to enjoy them away from the computer...I imagine the misses is jealous of it by now


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, I thought about tossing a thread up for a “weekend warrior” game but this weekend wasn’t a good one for me to toss one up...




for fun you could run the adventure called Weekend Warriors


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> just another reason to enjoy them away from the computer...I imagine the misses is jealous of it by now



 Or stay at the computer and play by Skype!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, I thought about tossing a thread up for a “weekend warrior” game but this weekend wasn’t a good one for me to toss one up...



I like that idea...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> just another reason to enjoy them away from the computer...I imagine the misses is jealous of it by now




The wife works 3/4 weekends in a month so my weekends are usually rather dead...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> for fun you could run the adventure called Weekend Warriors



Yeah...  To bad I don't run games...    (Bad time to start right now also.)


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

play 43

talk 23


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah...  To bad I don't run games...    (Bad time to start right now also.)





there's some irony there.....


----------



## drothgery (Apr 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is it wrong of me to really hate the weekends cause PbP games don't advance...?  :\




No. Of course, when I run PBP games, there are at least GM posts on the weekends; it's when I've got the most free time.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2005)

play 64

talk 36


----------



## driver8 (Apr 26, 2005)

Shazam!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 26, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> Shazam!



Whoa!

Not bad for a Monday.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

And don't forget how many posts were made to Destiny's Tears!  That was freaking amazing.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And don't forget how many posts were made to Destiny's Tears!  That was freaking amazing.



Well, it's not posts per day, it's threads per day.  1 post on a thread registers just as much as 3000 on a thread.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, it's not posts per day, it's threads per day.  1 post on a thread registers just as much as 3000 on a thread.



 I know, that's why I had to mention it, since the graph doesn't show it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And don't forget how many posts were made to Destiny's Tears!  That was freaking amazing.



I considered it scarier than anything...    I nearly closed the thread on two different occasions cause people where posting faster than I could read…    (I just gave up on reading it.   )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I considered it scarier than anything...    I nearly closed the thread on two different occasions cause people where posting faster than I could read…    (I just gave up on reading it.   )



 Wow, that's really a mean thing to do.  You shouldn't prevent their excitement with Destiny's Tears!  Maybe I shouldn't have written that Favoured Soul spell list


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I considered it scarier than anything...    I nearly closed the thread on two different occasions cause people where posting faster than I could read…    (I just gave up on reading it.   )



I just didn't bother trying to read all of it to start off with.  I skimmed to look for an interesting post, or I'd read the few most recent ones...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, that's really a mean thing to do.  You shouldn't prevent their excitement with Destiny's Tears!  Maybe I shouldn't have written that Favoured Soul spell list




Now I didn't lock it out... now did I?   

_Slides an plain manilla envelope into RA's hand all subtle like..._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I just didn't bother trying to read all of it to start off with.  I skimmed to look for an interesting post, or I'd read the few most recent ones...



 So you're lurking on it and reading too?  Cool, remember to check out the House Rules thread too, it has a lot less posts to read and a lot of the class/race info


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Now I didn't lock it out... now did I?
> 
> _Slides an plain manilla envelope into RA's hand all subtle like..._



 Vanilla?  So it tastes like candy?  Or you mean manila?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 26, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Vanilla?  So it tastes like candy?  Or you mean manila?




I don't know what you're talking about...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So you're lurking on it and reading too?  Cool, remember to check out the House Rules thread too, it has a lot less posts to read and a lot of the class/race info



Well, at random intervals, yes.

And, for the record, I don't think the Hivemind fears your OOC thread.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Vanilla?  So it tastes like candy?  Or you mean manila?



Gee, Rystil, is something wrong?  Maybe you misread something.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't know what you're talking about...



That's what happens when I reply to your mistake in the same minute, before you fix it...tricky! 

Besides, it actually has one 'L'


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Besides, it actually has one 'L'



Nah, he's just using a different, non-existant word.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nah, he's just using a different, non-existant word.



 It exists, its just the capitol of the Philippines.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Seriously, though, for what is the folder supposed to be? I sent the info a while ago


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It exists, its just the capitol of the Philippines.



  He imported a folder?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He imported a folder?



 Must be so.  He likes Filipino stuff


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Must be so.  He likes Filipino stuff



It's exotic!


----------



## doghead (Apr 26, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, I thought about tossing a thread up for a “weekend warrior” game but this weekend wasn’t a good one for me to toss one up...




I tried it. It either didn't take off, or polymorphed self into a regular game. I can't remember which.

There seem to be a lot of games recruiting at the moment. And a lot re-recruiting.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2005)

play 67

talk 38


----------



## Crothian (Apr 28, 2005)

Play 59

Talk 39


----------



## driver8 (Apr 28, 2005)

Da Graph, Late Nite, Waiting For Guild Wars to Open, Edition....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2005)

play 59

talk 39

no change...how odd


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 29, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> Da Graph, Late Nite, Waiting For Guild Wars to Open, Edition....



Looks like last weekend was the busiest yet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no change...how odd




I agree, that's very odd...  Maybe its like in that episode of Star Trek: TNG where data sends back a message to the past and it leads to an insane number of occurrences of the number three!

Yeah...  I think I need sleep too.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2005)

it's 3 hours ealrier for you...I need to get some sleep.....

and tommorrow if I get the same numbers, I'm venting the shuttle bay!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it's 3 hours ealrier for you...I need to get some sleep.....




Yes, yes it is...  I have to get up at 6 AM though...



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> and tommorrow if I get the same numbers, I'm venting the shuttle bay!!




     

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2005)

No, who should I order into the SHuttle Bay...you know just in case.  I haven't spaced anyone in awhile


----------



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2005)

And the people in the Shutle Bay life

Play 57

Talk 41


----------



## Nightcloak (Apr 30, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> No, who should I order into the SHuttle Bay...you know just in case.  I haven't spaced anyone in awhile




If Star Trek has tought us anything, it's that you always put your ranking officers in the shuttle craft.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 30, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> And the people in the Shutle Bay live




I think I'm disappointed...  

But not in your effort Crothian.   Thanks for taking the time to post the results everyday.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2005)

Ya, I wanted to space someone too....

When I commit to something, as long as it isn't female, I stay with it.....

ya, I have some problems.....


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2005)

play 46

talk 28


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Holly cow...  There was lots of game movement today.  

(hardly any in mine though...  )


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2005)

I think my games is dieing, I just not sure I can pull of Paranoia on the boardes....it is such a great table top game it just doesn't translate well I think


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I think my games is dieing, I just not sure I can pull of Paranoia on the boardes....it is such a great table top game it just doesn't translate well I think



Well I would be lying to you if I told you it didn't happen, and their might be some truth in the table top comment but if you communicate with your players, and they communicate back, then I think you can salvage your game. 

I could be wrong though as I think anything over the board...


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2005)

well, there is a failure somewhere in the game.  I don't have players posting and posted a what does the game need to happen post in the OCC section, and got little input.  I'll see how it goes for another week and then reevaluate.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that...  You might want to drop your email address.  People might be more willing to talk about things via more private means.


----------



## Crothian (May 1, 2005)

I'm not the concnerned about it.  plus, I'm pretty sure most if not all the players have access to PMs


----------



## Endur (May 1, 2005)

You really should add a "Isida Returns" label to the graph.  

I loved the Pie chart, btw, of Crothian's posts, Hong's posts, Col's posts, and all others.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> You really should add a "Isida Returns" label to the graph.




Oh! but we don't need it... It’s so easy to see when the lady returned.  

It even easy to see when she's takes a day of and what not.


----------



## Crothian (May 2, 2005)

Play 48

talk 20


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Play 48
> 
> talk 20




No IC posts for me today...  A whole hell of alot of talk post though.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No IC posts for me today...  A whole hell of alot of talk post though.



 Woah...a whole hell of alot?! Dude, you got about 100 posts today!

And you say Rystil doesn't stop posting.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Woah...a whole hell of alot?! Dude, you got about 100 posts today!
> 
> And you say Rystil doesn't stop posting.



Heehee, I don't stop posting either 
Its my fault that BS posted so many times today 

...unless it was for your birthday or something


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, I don't stop posting either




Nope, and to not reply would be rude.  




			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its my fault that BS posted so many times today




Honesty we where trading posts on the character I was making for his game...  So ya!



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ...unless it was for your birthday or something




Yeah happy birthday again AMG!


----------



## Crothian (May 3, 2005)

talk 33

Play 61


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 3, 2005)

At least it picked up a little today.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 3, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> At least it picked up a little today.



 It always has so far on the end of the weekend


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2005)

Play 73

talk 27

that's just odd to see one get a big jump and th other go down


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's just odd to see one get a big jump and th other go down




Very, very odd...  73 is odd also cause I know AMG didn't update anything today and he's probably the user with the second most games DMed/GMed.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

It's because all my players posted today.  Mwahahaha!  I control the boards, the boards are mine, all mine!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> It's because all my players posted today.  Mwahahaha!  I control the boards, the boards are mine, all mine!




Silly girl, I didn't post today.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Silly girl, I didn't post today.



 I caused two of the Talking the Talk.  One of them was just wondering about something said in the IC thread.  Slow day for talk I guess.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

_Most_ of my players posted, and I believe I got a post in _nearly_ every Play thread I have.  So there!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> _Most_ of my players posted, and I believe I got a post in _nearly_ every Play thread I have.  So there!



 Touche!  Isida 2, Brother Shatterstone 1!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> _Most_ of my players posted, and I believe I got a post in _nearly_ every Play thread I have.  So there!




Yes, but some could not cause you didn't post in _all_...


----------



## driver8 (May 4, 2005)

Post sickness graph update!
Out with April and in with May!
I like exclamations!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, but some could not cause you didn't post in _all_...



 Ah, but sometimes her players posted even if she did not, like Heirs to the Burning Throne, so there


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, but sometimes her players posted even if she did not, like Heirs to the Burning Throne, so there



Which is pretty much beside the point....


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Which is pretty much beside the point....



 Nope, its still supports Isida's initial claim of :


			
				Megalomaniacal Mistress of all PbP said:
			
		

> It's because all my players posted today. Mwahahaha! I control the boards, the boards are mine, all mine!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, its still supports Isida's initial claim of :




Ahh but not _all_ of her players posted on her ENworld games though...  So it’s a bold but untrue claim.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh but not _all_ of her players posted on her ENworld games though...  So it’s a bold but untrue claim.



 I didn't say it was a completely accurate claim, merely that the games where she didn't post and her players did were relevant to the claim.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I didn't say it was a completely accurate claim, merely that the games where she didn't post and her players did were relevant to the claim.




What you quoted had nothing to do with the above...   All or nothing, black or white, color doesn't exist.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What you quoted had nothing to do with the above...   All or nothing, black or white, color doesn't exist.



 Not when someone is clearly using rhetorical hyperbole, as in "Everyone is making a new Living ENWorld character nowadays."  Or "There must have been a million people trying to find a parking spot at the mall today."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not when someone is clearly using rhetorical hyperbole...



That wasn’t very clear if you ask me...


----------



## Crothian (May 5, 2005)

Play 62

talk 41


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 5, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> Post sickness graph update!
> Out with April and in with May!
> I like exclamations!!



Cool!!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Crothian (May 6, 2005)

play 53

talk 30


----------



## Crothian (May 7, 2005)

play 52

talk 22


----------



## Crothian (May 8, 2005)

Play 39

talk 17


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

And surprisingly one of my business days ever in a PbP game...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> And surprisingly one of my business days ever in a PbP game...



 Could you expect anything less from Day 1 of Destiny's Tears?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 8, 2005)

Pretty slow day for me.  Blarg.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Pretty slow day for me.  Blarg.



 Bwahaha, then you should join my next campaign when/if I put up the Recruiting Thread next week


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bwahaha, then you should join my next campaign when/if I put up the Recruiting Thread next week



I would've joined the current one if I knew anything about the game and wanted to wade through so many new races and classes and such...  I was kind of bogged down at the time and would've preferred something a little more normal.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I would've joined the current one if I knew anything about the game and wanted to wade through so many new races and classes and such...  I was kind of bogged down at the time and would've preferred something a little more normal.



 Hmm...guess you won't like the next one either.  Maybe my third one will be more normal.  Still, I can't argue with 50 IC posts in one day.  Yay!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I was kind of bogged down at the time and would've preferred something a little more normal.




To be honest RA has done a wonderful job with his concept/game... It really is normal in feel.  Hell he even got me to make a dual arcane caster, basically a bard/sorcerer mix, and I haven't in all my games and in all my years played an arcane caster in 3rd edition before.  The last time I played an Arcane caster they where called magic users.  

(I just dislike the class type, but his rocked, I couldn’t ignore it.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> To be honest RA has done a wonderful job with his concept/game... It really is normal in feel.  Hell he even got me to make a dual arcane caster, basically a bard/sorcerer mix, and I haven't in all my games and in all my years played an arcane caster in 3rd edition before.  The last time I played an Arcane caster they where called magic users.
> 
> (I just dislike the class type, but his rocked, I couldn’t ignore it.)



 ::blushes:: 

I'm really glad that you're liking the game, although even I would find myself hard-pressed to call a game where your adventuring group might be a Pirate, a Dinosaur, and a Ninja (just like the April Dragon ) to be normal


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ::blushes::




hey you earned it. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm really glad that you're liking the game, although even I would find myself hard-pressed to call a game where your adventuring group might be a Pirate, a Dinosaur, and a Ninja (just like the April Dragon ) to be normal




I thought it was normal enough... I am curious if there is a class of wise martial weapon warriors.  A bard (with knowledge) and a fighter.

You know the ultimate wandering loner.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> hey you earned it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 "The ultimate wandering loner with bardic knowledge and songs" would probably fit the Rowaini Troubadour perfectly.  They even get special powers based on the places they visit.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The ultimate wandering loner with bardic knowledge and songs" would probably fit the Rowaini Troubadour perfectly.  They even get special powers based on the places they visit.




Uhhh, I was thinking more of “The Man with No Name” and not so much as a singing cowboy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Uhhh, I was thinking more of “The Man with No Name” and not so much as a singing cowboy.



 Umm...I guess a Ronin or a Bounty Hunter could be used to make a "Man With No Name" although they don't have Bardic Knowledge.


----------



## Seeten (May 8, 2005)

See, I work weekends, and I post from work, so I'd be the perfect candidate for this weekend posting stuff. Instead of just watching.


----------



## Gez (May 8, 2005)

Well...

Guillaume is mastering a Shackled City PbP I play in. Over the time, only three persons remain in the game: himself the DM, Julie (his wife) as a player, and yours truly as another player. Guess what just happened? What happens so often with married couple, a baby. So the game's on hold for a few days...

I've joined another game, NarlethDrider's goblinoid Eberron campaign. But Narly has disappeared. Dang!

I've tried to continue a PbP here that was previously on another forum, but got interrupted. But while I had a few players willing to talk the talk, they've all disappeared once it was time to walk the walk.

So, I'm applying for another game.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> See, I work weekends, and I post from work, so I'd be the perfect candidate for this weekend posting stuff. Instead of just watching.



 D'oh, I notice.  And we have like two people who haven't showed up yet for the weekend (although to be fair one is on vacation), which is fine, I guess, since its working.  If it weren't for the fact that it would mean we'd have to superspeed you two through characters, I'd be tempted to write you and Unleashed into the Prologue and then out again after the Prologue, but I think its too late now 

But worry not, for if everyone share's BS's opinions of Destiny's Tears, then I see no reason why my next campaign won't start recruiting on Thursday!


----------



## Seeten (May 8, 2005)

Speed people through? Is that what you call 300 posts in a day? Speeding? *chuckle*


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Speed people through? Is that what you call 300 posts in a day? Speeding? *chuckle*



 I don't do 300 posts per day.  Only 70-some yesterday in that thread (not all mine) and I do 51ish per day on average.  That's like, what, 25.5 minutes of time (assuming the minimum 30 seconds per post)?


----------



## Seeten (May 8, 2005)

Only 70 something posts. My goodness. Thats like a 6th of my total. If I got 70 in a day I think I'd collapse from...well maybe not exhaustion, but it sounds crazy! Then again, getting to level 60 in World of Warcraft seemed crazy too, but I have persevered.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Only 70 something posts. My goodness. Thats like a 6th of my total. If I got 70 in a day I think I'd collapse from...well maybe not exhaustion, but it sounds crazy! Then again, getting to level 60 in World of Warcraft seemed crazy too, but I have persevered.



 Heehee, well the 70 weren't all mine.  I had help from all my players too (although I will confess to posting over half of them myself).  And I know how hard it is to max out level in an MMO.  Congrats (or as they often said in the one I played, Omedetou) !


----------



## Seeten (May 8, 2005)

Omedetou? No idea what one that was. Then again, I've only really played 3(5), Earth and Beyond, City of Heroes and World of Warcraft. WoW does really remind me of D&D, to be truthful.  Especially my rogue, with sneaking and detecting/disarming traps, sneak attacking...well there is a tangent for you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> Omedetou? No idea what one that was. Then again, I've only really played 3(5), Earth and Beyond, City of Heroes and World of Warcraft. WoW does really remind me of D&D, to be truthful.  Especially my rogue, with sneaking and detecting/disarming traps, sneak attacking...well there is a tangent for you.



 So, when you say 3(5), is that a Monty Python and the Holy Grail reference or what?  As for me, I played in MMOs with Japanese people (they're very nice compared to American players ), so that's why they used 'Omedetou,' Japanese for 'Congratulations.'


----------



## Seeten (May 8, 2005)

*laugh* No, I mean 3 and I also tried Anarchy Online and Dark Age of Camelot, but only for a week, and 3 days, respectively. In MMO's with Americans(I am not, of course, American myself) everyone says grats, congrats, or yay!(or w00t! if they are too leet) when you "ding". Heh.

I play a Sword and Shield Undead Warrior in World of Warcraft. He's cool.

How are you liking the PbP GM'ing?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Umm...I guess a Ronin or a Bounty Hunter could be used to make a "Man With No Name" although they don't have Bardic Knowledge.




Well, maybe a Fighter/Rogue type, as in full BAB and great skills: 8 + Int a level and a nice skill set, could do it.  

It probably doesn't matter, as the concept would be rather high level anyhow...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> *laugh* No, I mean 3 and I also tried Anarchy Online and Dark Age of Camelot, but only for a week, and 3 days, respectively. In MMO's with Americans(I am not, of course, American myself) everyone says grats, congrats, or yay!(or w00t! if they are too leet) when you "ding". Heh.
> 
> I play a Sword and Shield Undead Warrior in World of Warcraft. He's cool.
> 
> How are you liking the PbP GM'ing?



 Hmm...Well to be honest, I had this bad impression that in PbP, the best you could expect was maybe 1 post per player per day, and that combat takes a week if you are lucky and have dedicated players.  I turned out to be pleasantly surprised, managing to finish a 2v2 PbP combat in just over an hour, and having a great time roleplaying right through it


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...Well to be honest, I had this bad impression that in PbP, the best you could expect was maybe 1 post per player per day, and that combat takes a week if you are lucky and have dedicated players.  I turned out to be pleasantly surprised, managing to finish a 2v2 PbP combat in just over an hour, and having a great time roleplaying right through it





> (I am not, of course, American myself)



Yup, Nova Scotia I saw.  That's why I knew you wouldn't mind if I made a slight jab at Amercians' expense (although it could also be seen as praise for the Japanese--man that random Japanese person who gave me free items was nice!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well, maybe a Fighter/Rogue type, as in full BAB and great skills: 8 + Int a level and a nice skill set, could do it.
> 
> It probably doesn't matter, as the concept would be rather high level anyhow...



 Ronin would be absolutely perfect for that:

A masterless samurai who has chosen the path of dishonour to live an independent life, the Ronin wander from village to village, some righting wrongs in vigilante justice, others sowing havoc, burning and looting as they go.  Either way, these one-man squadrons are highly skillful and self-sufficient, a true ally to their friends and a scourge who cares little for honourable battle to their enemies.


----------



## Seeten (May 8, 2005)

I am still looking for a good place to play a Dracha with both racial and evolved levels, too. Boy they look like fun.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ronin would be absolutely perfect for that:




Yes, yes it would be.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> I am still looking for a good place to play a Dracha with both racial and evolved levels, too. Boy they look like fun.



 I'm in an AE game with a Dracha at the moment, though nobody has evolved levels yet.  They still seem cool


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, yes it would be.



 Well, there should be a Ronin NPC showing up eventually in DT, so you can see for yourself


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, there should be a Ronin NPC showing up eventually in DT, so you can see for yourself



Hopefully not the scourge kind...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hopefully not the scourge kind...



 Meh, you could take 'er.  Ronin have poor Will saves, though the other two are good


----------



## Crothian (May 9, 2005)

play 39

talk 24

now, where's my graph?!?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> now, where's my graph?!?





Ahhhhhh:






Note: Data in graph my not reflect true post data...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Note: Data in graph my not reflect true post data...



 That reminds me of this awesome scheme from some of my MIT colleagues:

Computer-generated gibberish submitted, accepted


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That reminds me of this awesome scheme from some of my MIT colleagues:





Yeah I saw that before...  As for the graph you'll be surprised what you'll find in a google image search.


----------



## driver8 (May 10, 2005)

(Does best voice of bellboy from High Anxiety)

Heres your graph!Heres your graph!

Been fighting trojans and viruses on my computer..yech. All gone but now my machine takes 2-3 minutes to start..sob.


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2005)

that's odd, I usually use Trojans to protect myself from viruses.....


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's odd, I usually use Trojans to protect myself from viruses.....



 I use Trojans to protect myselves from Achaeans.  They do a decently good job, but the Achaeans are pretty crafty.


----------



## driver8 (May 10, 2005)

I coulda used a crafty Achaean, preferably one MS certified.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

driver8 said:
			
		

> I coulda used a crafty Achaean, preferably one MS certified.



 Odysseus is the craftiest of all!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's odd, I usually use Trojans to protect myself from viruses.....




That's just way to funny...    

BS
Obviously not moderating...


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2005)

it didn't need moderated, it was a perfectly fine statement.


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2005)

Play 43

talk 33


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it didn't need moderated, it was a perfectly fine statement.




Are you willing to make it your signature then?


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2005)

it loses something in the translation


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it loses something in the translation



 Exactly why you should put it in your sig.


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Exactly why you should put it in your sig.




and there's the belivibility of it all.  I mean with all my geekiness and posts here, who would beleive I had time for or coul;d even get a patner for such activities.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I mean with all my geekiness and posts here, who would beleive I had time for or coul;d even get a patner for such activities.




True, but not everyone washes their hands...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True, but not everyone washes their hands...



 You know, I was going to say comment on that being a low blow...but that seems horribly innappropriate at the moment.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You know, I was going to say comment on that being a low blow...but that seems horribly innappropriate at the moment.




Why?  Hopefully it would take more than one low blow...


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2005)

come on (  ), I'm sure everyone here would like one good low blow....


----------



## Crothian (May 11, 2005)

play 54

talk 32


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2005)

Play 60

Talk 25


----------



## Crothian (May 13, 2005)

play 70

talk 30


----------



## driver8 (May 16, 2005)

Graph-ola...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

I've been gone most of the weekend and didn't notice Cro didn't keep up these last coupla days.


----------



## Crothian (May 16, 2005)

saturday 

Play 35

Talk 24

Today

Play 36

talk 25


I counted them but must have got distracted (Oh, tin foil!!!) and for got to post them


----------



## Crothian (May 17, 2005)

play 62

talk 30


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

I have just returned to the PbP section after trying it about two years ago.  The game I am running is still setting up but I can see the normal problems developing.

Consistant updates/replys.

It killed my Darksun game and it's too early to say with my Eberron game.

Beyond that there is not much for me to say or add


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> play 62
> 
> talk 30




quite the jump for play.....


----------



## Crothian (May 17, 2005)

more people play then talk


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

and that is not a bad thing


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> and that is not a bad thing




You know, the games I'm in usually has just as much OOC talk as it does IC talk...  but that might be because I harp on everyone when I see purely OOC posts made in the IC threads.

Big pet peeve of mine...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 18, 2005)

Notice of Poll!

I'm looking at getting the signatures turned off in the IC thread.  If this matters to you and you want your voice heard please vote here:

 Signatures in the Playing the Game forum


----------



## Crothian (May 18, 2005)

Play 69 Dude

Talk 39


----------



## Crothian (May 19, 2005)

play 56

talk 27

slow day


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

It wouldn't be slow if ENWorld didn't inexplicably go down for a four-hour time span this afternoon.


----------



## Crothian (May 19, 2005)

sure, blame the fact that people couldn't get here.....


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Isida's right.  I would have posted today if it wasn't down...but wait, I posted anyways.  Curses!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Isida's right.  I would have posted today if it wasn't down...but wait, I posted anyways.  Curses!




  I know outages are tough on Isida and for that I feel sorry for her...   

but at the same time I know one game of hers who could have gotten an update during the outage but didn't!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

Meh!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> It wouldn't be slow if ENWorld didn't inexplicably go down for a four-hour time span this afternoon.



Yep, timed perfectly to coincide with my free time today.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Meh!




I'm not really endearing myself to you, am I?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not really enduring myself to you, am I?



 You mean endearing?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You mean endearing?



Well that works too...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well that works too...



 Don't funny, at least you weren't asking her for 'logging for the night'


----------



## Crothian (May 20, 2005)

Play 55 

talk 38


----------



## Crothian (May 21, 2005)

Play 49

Talk 37


----------



## Crothian (May 22, 2005)

Play 45

talk 25

Brother Shatterstone, want me to continue doing this?


----------



## Crothian (May 23, 2005)

play 38

talk 27


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 23, 2005)

Your rate has gone down over the last several days.


----------



## Crothian (May 23, 2005)

things slow down on the weekend


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone, want me to continue doing this?




I think I've seen enough to see a well rounded, and healthy, pattern.  So you have my blessing to stop.  (Not that I asked you to do it, you’ve always have done this on your own accord.)


----------



## Crothian (May 23, 2005)

cool, well I'm done with it for now I feel it also served its purpose


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

Crothian, thank you again for your hard work and dedication in counting each and every day, it truly is appreciated. 

BS


----------



## Knight Otu (May 24, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone, if you have the time, could you delete the mispost by ukgpublishing in this thread, please?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone, if you have the time, could you delete the mispost by ukgpublishing in this thread, please?




But I don't want to...


----------



## Knight Otu (May 25, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> But I don't want to...



Seems you did it regardless. Thanks!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Seems you did it regardless. Thanks!




You're welcome... err I don't know what your talking about.


----------

